# Superior Peptides- End of Month Special HUGE SAVINGS!!! Up to 70% OFF



## rambo99 (Aug 26, 2014)

*70% OFF

IPAMORELIN 2MG
CJC-1295 DAC 2MG

COUPON CODE:
70CLEARANCE

***SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST**

***COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

50% OFF

HEXARELIN 2MG
THYMOSIN BETA-4 2MG
CJC-1295 (W/O DAC) 2MG
GHRP-6 5MG
GHRP-2 5MG
FRAG 176-191 5MG
MK-2866 30ML
LGD-4033 30ML
GW-1516 30ML

COUPON CODE:
50CLEARANCE

***SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST**

***COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

30% OFF

ALL OTHER

RESEARCH PEPTIDES
RESEARCH PROTEINS
RESEARCH LIQUIDS

COUPON CODE:
30AUGOFF*

_**SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST**_

_***COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.
*_
*CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM*

Coupons required to enter at checkout to honor discount.​​


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 26, 2014)

70% off DAC, you can't beat that with a baseball bat!!

Click on my banner and get to ordering!!


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Guys this is blowout prices. We are cleaning house so we can carry all our new stock in larger amounts.


CJC1295 with DAC for $13.48 after the discount!!!


Ipamorelin for $5.98 after the discount!!!*​

Click my banner to get to the site!!


CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM​


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 27, 2014)

We appreciate all the support guys! This will guarantee new products if we can keep sales up. JJ and I put our necks on the line to make this happen. Please support us!

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 27, 2014)

man that is an awsome price on cjc1295w/dac and pam,wish i had my desk top back from the shop,sense i am on my wifes pc i cant download your website,even though you guys are the ones i already have ordered from,i am now running your cjc1295 no dac but want to try some with dac,sweet prices.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 28, 2014)

*You can't beat the prices for the dac. I'm currently using dac, mk677, and prami for the ultimate gh release. The results are incredible. Crazy dreams, swelled hands and feet. Vascularity,  fullness. It's like I'm on pharma gh! For a fraction of the cost especially at these crazy low prices.

Do yourself a favor, click the banner or link. Make a purchase 

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM*


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 28, 2014)

*THANKS FOR ALL THE SALES!! WE APPRECIATE EVERY ONE OF YOU NO MATTER HOW BIG OR HOW SMALL THE ORDER.

PLEASE CLICK ON JJ OR MY BANNER OR LINK AND SUPPORT US!

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM*


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 30, 2014)

*IPAMORELIN AND CJC1295 DAC ARE OUT OF STOCK. ALL OTHER PRODUCTS ARE IN STOCK BUT THAT WONT LAST LONG!

PLEASE CLICK ON MY BANNER OR LINK AND MAKE YOUR ORDER BEFORE WE RUN OUT OF STOCK.

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM*


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 30, 2014)

*Still time left for the sale!! *










*CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

50% OFF
HEXARELIN 2MG
THYMOSIN BETA-4 2MG
CJC-1295 (W/O DAC) 2MG
GHRP-6 5MG
GHRP-2 5MG
FRAG 176-191 5MG
MK-2866 30ML
LGD-4033 30ML
GW-1516 30ML

COUPON CODE:
50CLEARANCE

*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*
**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

30% OFF
ALL OTHER
RESEARCH PEPTIDES
RESEARCH PROTEINS
RESEARCH LIQUIDS

COUPON CODE:
30AUGOFF

*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*
**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

Coupons required to enter at checkout to honor discount.*​


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 31, 2014)

*STILL TIME LEFT!!!*










*CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

50% OFF
HEXARELIN 2MG
THYMOSIN BETA-4 2MG
CJC-1295 (W/O DAC) 2MG
GHRP-6 5MG
GHRP-2 5MG
FRAG 176-191 5MG
MK-2866 30ML
LGD-4033 30ML
GW-1516 30ML

COUPON CODE:
50CLEARANCE

*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*
**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

30% OFF
ALL OTHER
RESEARCH PEPTIDES
RESEARCH PROTEINS
RESEARCH LIQUIDS

COUPON CODE:
30AUGOFF

*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*
**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

Coupons required to enter at checkout to honor discount.*​


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 31, 2014)

Not long to go.

Everyone here are the offers and *click on my banner* to get to the site. Use the codes at checkout 

50% OFF

HEXARELIN 2MG
THYMOSIN BETA-4 2MG
CJC-1295 (W/O DAC) 2MG
GHRP-6 5MG
GHRP-2 5MG
FRAG 176-191 5MG
MK-2866 30ML
LGD-4033 30ML
GW-1516 30ML

COUPON CODE:
*50CLEARANCE*

*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*
**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.

*30% OFF*

ALL OTHER
RESEARCH PEPTIDES
RESEARCH PROTEINS
RESEARCH LIQUIDS

COUPON CODE:
*30AUGOFF*

*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*
**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.


----------

